

Google's Android logo boosted from Atari Lynx game - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/02/shocker-googles-android-logo-boosted-from-atari-lynx-title-ga/

======
lzw
I could link to a picture of R2D2 from Star Wars- a "droid" - and make the
same argument.

I think lately people are a bit more sensitive about "originality" and
"ownership" than they should be.

For instance, I remember Wil Shipley complaining that apple "stole" the idea
for the bookshelves in iBookstore from his Delicious Library.

Yet I used a wooden bookshelf UI about a decade before delicious library came
out. Can I claim wil stole from me?

